# Systematic review of the comorbidity of irritable bowel



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYISystematic review of the comorbidity of irritable bowel syndrome with other disorders: What are the causes and implications? Whitehead WE, Palsson O, Jones KR. Division of Digestive Diseases and Center for Functional Gastrointestinal and Motility Disorders, University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill, North Carolina. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov:80/entrez/quer...4&dopt=Abstract


----------

